# Daily Commute



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

So according to the RTA app it says from Dubai Marina to Business Bay via metro is 20mins but I highly doubt that so does anyone else here do that that commute in the am, also how long is the walk in the subway to the exit?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the metro is above ground.
the exit is close to the train, and includes an air conditioned bridge link over the road, if you need to cross over.
you don't need to walk - travelators and escalators everywhere.

20 minutes is probably not far off.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

vantage said:


> the metro is above ground.
> the exit is close to the train, and includes an air conditioned bridge link over the road, if you need to cross over.
> you don't need to walk - travelators and escalators everywhere.
> 
> 20 minutes is probably not far off.


Ok cool, just I heard that it can be longer due to overcrowding etc at that time of the morning??


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Just treat it like the tube. There's rush hour.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> Ok cool, just I heard that it can be longer due to overcrowding etc at that time of the morning??


don't know. don't use it!
just sounds about right!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Dwell time (the time the doors are open) is the same regardless of traffic volume.

It doesn't seem like it, but apparently it is.

Buy a Gold card and don't get crushed, or if female, use the ladies only carriage.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Use it daily on a similar route (two stops later on both ends). Count on 35-40min for everything, on the way to Business Bay. On the way back it might be an hour if you're returning during the rush hour, cause you might miss a train or two cause they're full.
Get a gold pass.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Twenty minutes journey time from Marina to Business Bay sounds right.

It doesn't include the waiting time for the train, which can be as long as 5-6 minutes if you've just missed the one. The metro runs every 5-6 minutes for the most part. But bring a book or play around with your phone and the wait will seem like nothing. 

In terms of crowds in rush hour it does depend which direction you're going. Rush hour traffic in Dubai moves southwards from the Creek in the AM and northwards in the evenings. If you live in the Marina and work in Business Bay you'll be going against the traffic so your train won't be as crowded as those heading in the opposite direction. 

Even so you may want to opt for Gold "First" class. Gold class round trip will cost you around 16 AED/day, with normal (silver) class half that. But in Gold you'll probably get a proper seat. 

The metro is a very good resource underused by western expats, especially if you live and work near a metro stop. Clean, efficient, never seems to break down. I don't understand why so many expats seem to regard not taking the metro a badge of honour.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

I have never gotten a seat in Gold and the 'lady' carriages are always crammed during peak times. It is a great system though and I take it whenever I can (I live way out and away from the metro lines). It is impeccably clean, efficient and gives great views of the city. You can't get lost on it (unlike the London Underground) but 'budget' 30 minutes or so for your particular journey. Be prepared for a hot, hot, hot walk to and from your home/office in the summer sun.


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

I do nearly the same each day (one stop further on either end). It takes 45 minutes door to door (about 8:15am and 6 pm). The walk on either end is about 7 minutes. I think you mentioned you were looking at cayan, so I would imagine it would take about the same amount of time for you if you are walking to marina metro.


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, and I use the gold card. Never get a seat in the evenings but I sit all say at work so I don't mind standing!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

JJEFFERY said:


> I do nearly the same each day (one stop further on either end). It takes 45 minutes door to door (about 8:15am and 6 pm). The walk on either end is about 7 minutes. I think you mentioned you were looking at cayan, so I would imagine it would take about the same amount of time for you if you are walking to marina metro.


Yeah the Cayan bit is fine as I did that the other day, its the BB side that I was looking at, was looking at being there same time as you.


----------

